# FS Anubias Nana... will add some Anubias Petite as extra



## oeat07 (Jul 2, 2008)

I am currently redoing my aquascape and I have a huge amount of anubias nana for sale... I live in Philadelphia so pick up or shipment for $6 priority...

Anubia Nana Rhizome $4 each ... will include some petite as an extra...

let me know if interested... 
Oscar 
[email protected]
2158707249 (text)...


----------



## oeat07 (Jul 2, 2008)

All gone... thanks


----------

